# DeusXM - Hero of the forum!



## Northerner (Feb 23, 2015)

DeusXM has been nominated as a Hero of the Forum  Well-deserved accolade and many thanks for all your highly informative and clearly presented posts! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 23, 2015)

Congratulations DM - well deserved!


----------



## Bloden (Feb 23, 2015)

Well deserved.  Thanks for sharing your knowledge, DeusXM, and in terms I can understand!


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Feb 23, 2015)

Congratulations DeuXM


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 24, 2015)

Yes, thanks for your posts DeusXM. I always know when something interesting will be said when one of them pops up!

Andy


----------



## Copepod (Feb 24, 2015)

Good to see DeusXM's informative and articulate posts recognised. Congratulations and keep them coming.


----------



## Redkite (Feb 24, 2015)

All the above, and a good sense of humour with it - congratulations DeusXM!


----------



## stephknits (Feb 24, 2015)

I always look forward to reading your posts.  I appreciate you taking the time to explain things properly.  I was particularly grateful with the time you took to explain to me wh at I should be looking for with night time testing, although am still bad and have only ever done it for 3 nights running.  
Well deserved. Hurrah !


----------



## Robin (Feb 24, 2015)

hear hear, always well written and clear to understand.


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 24, 2015)

I now have visions of DeusXM wearing a batman cape!  Seriously though I concur wholeheartedly


----------



## stephknits (Feb 24, 2015)

Nice Kooky, although I suppose a deus ex machina was often a god swooping in to save the day.


----------



## Lindarose (Feb 24, 2015)

Well done from me too DeusXM Your posts are always very well explained.


----------



## Laura davies (Feb 25, 2015)

Well done DeusXM you are very informative and knowledgable


----------



## DeusXM (Feb 25, 2015)

Umm....gosh. 

Thanks everyone, what a surprise! 

Glad some people have found me helpful - together, we WILL beat this.


----------



## Sally71 (Feb 25, 2015)

It's very well deserved - I've always enjoyed reading your posts.  Informative, fair, well written (you are very good with words) and interesting.  More please


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 25, 2015)

Northerner said:


> DeusXM has been nominated as a Hero of the Forum  Well-deserved accolade and many thanks for all your highly informative and clearly presented posts! Keep 'em coming!



Have to agree 100% always well thought out posts and a joy to read.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 25, 2015)

Well done Deus


----------



## spiritfree (Feb 26, 2015)

Well done DeusXM very well deserved. It's always good to read your posts. Thank you.


----------



## Bessiemay (Mar 2, 2015)

Hear hear. Keep on posting Deus.


----------

